# My dog dodges me when I go to pet her?



## DeniseV (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi all,

My pug pup, who will be 6 months in February, does something that concerns me. Keep in mind, we have had her since she was 9 weeks old, so we know her history. She was never abused. She came to us as a wee thing and we have loved her each and every day.

When I am sitting on the couch, she will come over to me, and I will reach down to pat her. She will duck her head and sort of move backwards. 

This makes me sad, because I have seen dogs who were abused do this, and this CERTAINLY is not the case. 

Don't get me wrong; there are times this doesn't happen. When she wakes up in the morning, and she comes out of her crate, she will come over to me and I will lean over and she just loves to be petted and rubbed, and kissed. 

There are times when I am in the kitchen, and she will come over to see what I am up to. I am bend over and say, "Hi baby!" in a soft voice, and attempt to pet her, and she will again, dodge me and back away. 

Do your pups do this?

Thanks,
Denise and baby Bella 6 months on Feb 8


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Yep. Dogs really don't like being petted on the head nor reached for. We can be pretty intimidating sometimes without even thinking about it. A dog being 'headshy' does not mean that dog has been abused, it means it doesn't like or hasn't been conditioned to like petting on the head. Your pup is six months old and many pups at this age go through a bit of a fear period where they overreact to things that they may never have before.

Kids who are taught to properly approach dogs are taught to touch the dog under the chin, on the chest or on the shoulder area for a reason. Fingers coming towards your eyeballs are threatening (especially puggy eyeballs!).

You can condition your pup using yummies while patting her on the head (gently!) and when leaning over her, but remember it IS her personal space and she may not ever be totally comfortable with it. Don't be offended or feel guilty, she's a dog, you are a human and sometimes we forget to 'speak dog' and expect an awful lot of our little furries!

I would hazard a guess that she's so excited to see you and be out of her crate in the morning that she "forgets" to be freaked out by your leaning over and petting her!


----------



## DeniseV (Nov 8, 2009)

Cracker said:


> Yep. Dogs really don't like being petted on the head nor reached for. We can be pretty intimidating sometimes without even thinking about it. A dog being 'headshy' does not mean that dog has been abused, it means it doesn't like or hasn't been conditioned to like petting on the head. Your pup is six months old and many pups at this age go through a bit of a fear period where they overreact to things that they may never have before.
> 
> Kids who are taught to properly approach dogs are taught to touch the dog under the chin, on the chest or on the shoulder area for a reason. Fingers coming towards your eyeballs are threatening (especially puggy eyeballs!).
> 
> ...


Thank you SO MUCH for your reply. What you said makes perfect sense; about dogs not liking being reached for...because when I kneel down, she is all over me. I never thought about that.

Seriously, thank you. I appreciate your response very much....I believe you hit the nail on the head. She always comes to me, or allows cuddles, rubs and petting when I kneel down.....

Thank you.

Hugs,
Denise


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Yup, Kuma LOVES to snuggle, but he really hates being patted on the head. He'll tolerate it, but he makes it very obvious that he doesn't like it. Totally normal.


----------



## DeniseV (Nov 8, 2009)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Yup, Kuma LOVES to snuggle, but he really hates being patted on the head. He'll tolerate it, but he makes it very obvious that he doesn't like it. Totally normal.


AWWWWWWWWWWWWW...Kuma is so handsome! Bella would be in love!  Gotta love those pug faces. He really is gorgeous!

Thank you for your reply. I am so much more at ease with the input from you guys.

Hugs,
Denise and Baby Bella, who thinks Kuma is one hot pugster


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

My sister has a 6 month old Pug puppy who does the same thing. She, however, beats her dog, so totally different scenario.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> WWWWWWWWWWWWW...Kuma is so handsome! Bella would be in love! Gotta love those pug faces. He really is gorgeous!
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I am so much more at ease with the input from you guys.


Aww, thanks! I'm quite sure Kuma would love Bella as well, he does love the ladies, lol. I'm glad we could set your mind at ease. If you ever have any other Pug questions please don't hesitate to post or pm me. I'm always happy to help.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

My Belle usually doesn't like to be pet on the head either...Penny doesn't mind it at all. Depends on the dog I think.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Our pug, Lily, doesn't like to be pet on the head at all, either, she does the same thing.. but she sure doesn't back away from a good butt scratch!!


----------



## DeniseV (Nov 8, 2009)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Aww, thanks! I'm quite sure Kuma would love Bella as well, he does love the ladies, lol. I'm glad we could set your mind at ease. If you ever have any other Pug questions please don't hesitate to post or pm me. I'm always happy to help.


Thank you so much. I will most certainly take you up on your offer to PM you. Bella is our first pug, and while we researched to death before getting a pug, there are always questions I have. 

As a pug owner, I have one question that instantly pops to mind. I take Bella to the groomer for her nails and I will likely continue to do so, but her nails grow SO fast that I would like to maintain them inbetween groomer visits. But her nails are black and I have no idea where the quick is, and I am petrified to cut the quick. Do you cut Kuma's nails? If so, are they black? Bella has mostly black claws but some are balckish pink....Is there a way to know where the quick is? I am thinking I am going to keep going to the groomer only but it would be nice to do some maintainence inbetween, as long as I can do it safely. 

Thanks so much! I need to get pics on here, as I would love to post a pic of Bella. She is so cute! And her and Kuma would make such a great couple!  Nothing cuter than pug love! 

Hugs,
Denise


----------



## DeniseV (Nov 8, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> My sister has a 6 month old Pug puppy who does the same thing. She, however, beats her dog, so totally different scenario.


Are you serious?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> As a pug owner, I have one question that instantly pops to mind. I take Bella to the groomer for her nails and I will likely continue to do so, but her nails grow SO fast that I would like to maintain them inbetween groomer visits. But her nails are black and I have no idea where the quick is, and I am petrified to cut the quick. Do you cut Kuma's nails? If so, are they black? Bella has mostly black claws but some are balckish pink....Is there a way to know where the quick is? I am thinking I am going to keep going to the groomer only but it would be nice to do some maintainence inbetween, as long as I can do it safely.


Yeah, I have the same problem, plus he HATES getting them done, so I do take him to the groomer. It's easy for me though, I used to work for the groomer, and I always help hold him, so they do it for free for me.  I've heard a lot of people have success using dremels though. I've been meaning to get my hands on one of those some day.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Oooh, about the nails, Lily has black nails too.. When I am trimming up in between groomer visits, I just trim the new-growth..which is isually much thinner and pointier..lol..

I've heard that pugs are screamers when it comes to nails, and do not like it very much, so keep handling her paws and getting her used to it..


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

DeniseV said:


> Are you serious?


Yep. AC hasn't done a thing because by the looks of things, she's a normal puppy. That puppy gets beat for every thing. My mom boasted about beating her after she ran out the door and kept running from her. My sister's fiance apparently threw her across the room for peeing on his bed. 

Thought about stealing her, but not sure what good that would do. That and my sister keeps talking about getting a "doxen" and a "German Shepard" and my advice doesn't phase her at all. I raised Smalls from a wild, terrible pup to a well behaved, sweet adult and I didn't get her that way by ever laying a hand on her, but she doesn't get it.


----------



## DeniseV (Nov 8, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Yep. AC hasn't done a thing because by the looks of things, she's a normal puppy. That puppy gets beat for every thing. My mom boasted about beating her after she ran out the door and kept running from her. My sister's fiance apparently threw her across the room for peeing on his bed.
> 
> Thought about stealing her, but not sure what good that would do. That and my sister keeps talking about getting a "doxen" and a "German Shepard" and my advice doesn't phase her at all. I raised Smalls from a wild, terrible pup to a well behaved, sweet adult and I didn't get her that way by ever laying a hand on her, but she doesn't get it.


That is absolutely horrible and it honestly makes me want to cry.

People who hurt animals are demented. They are such innocent creatures...they would do anything for their humans, and need us to love and care for them. To be beaten like that...my God. 

Why does she even have animals? I am not judging you, so please, this is not a slam at all to you. I just hate hearing about animals being hit, whacked or especially beaten! It is horrible. I can't even watch Animal Cops due to teh cruelty they show. It seriously breaks my heart.

I know she is your sister, but in defense of this helpless creature, I think your idea of stealing her is a good one. You would be saving her. Even if you can't keep her...take her, and bring her to a shelter. Explain the situation....they will re-home her.

Pelase help this precious, innocent creature. Only good things will come your way. Your sister will never know....pretend you accidentally let her out, or better yet, play stupid and say you have no clue what happened.

There are PLENTY of people who would love this dog. PLease save it before it endures any future abuse....please.

Hugs,
Denise


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

DeniseV said:


> That is absolutely horrible and it honestly makes me want to cry.
> 
> People who hurt animals are demented. They are such innocent creatures...they would do anything for their humans, and need us to love and care for them. To be beaten like that...my God.
> 
> ...


Don't think it doesn't make me sick. She honestly thinks that if a puppy does something wrong, you hit it, and it will somehow learn. I also could not tell you why she has animals. She has all sorts of birds, rabbits, and guinea pigs that sit in their own poop and are always out of food and water and cannot be handled because they're terrified of people because they're alone all the time. My mom, who is just as bad, calls me to complain about them and asks for advice even though I know she isn't really listening. My sister lives at home and my mom just lets this happen.

I've reported this hundreds of times. Don't think because it's my sister I'd treat the situation any differently. I love my dogs. No harm will ever come to them by my hand or anyone elses if I can stop it. Not sure how she turned out the way she did. I would gladly take this dog in (and I'm sure once she isn't a cute puppy any more she will be dumped on me, anyway) The conundrum one faces is if I were to steal said puppy (which was bought and given to my sister by her boyfriend) another one would quickly pop in it's place. Losing the dog would be of no consequence to her and another one will be there within a few days.


----------



## comicalcupcake (Jan 29, 2010)

My 4 month old pup dodges too, but his littermate sister doesn't. He didn't used to do that, and I am worried that it's my fault. I would never intentionally hurt my dog, but he went through a phase where he figured out how to climb out of his playpen. I went through a couple of playpen covers before I found one that worked, so for two weeks or so I was struggling to keep him from running amok all over the apartment. If I caught him out of the pen, I would pick him up by his scruff (he is little and has lots of loose skin) and wordlessly put him back. I know it's futile to scold unless I catch him in the act, so I didn't say "no" unless I actually saw him climbing out, but I thought maybe if I showed him that climbing out to get to me will not get him any extra affection, he would eventually stop. (To be clear, I always gave him lots of attention, including a morning walk and evening play every day, and plenty of rewards for good behavior). 

His sister didn't figure out how to climb out for a week after he started, and I used the same approach with her for the remaining week until I found a solution to their climbing. But of course, they do not have the exact same temperament. At any rate, he is a bit headshy and she is not. 

He is not as headshy when he's tired or when I have him in a sit. He comes to me when called, but only comes to just out of arm's reach. He does cuddle up with me on the couch, though. Also, he likes playing with me and he still gives me puppy kisses. 

So have I done wrong by him and caused him to be headshy? I feel really badly about this. I am a new puppy mom still trying to find the balance between firmness and affection. I hope I haven't done anything irreversible here.


----------



## SS2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wierd...I've only had this problem with a GSD/Boxer mix rescue that was severly beaten as a puppy and fed trash...She was afraid of anything that looked like a stick: rifles,brooms,mops,any sort of pole/pipe etc. Maybe you can try putting a treat in your hand and let your dog smell it then give her the treat and rub her head?

EDIT:BTW, She got over it made a giant cat toy made out of a bendy pvc pipe,stretchy rope, and a piece of leather then forced her to play with it


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

comicalcupcake said:


> My 4 month old pup dodges too, but his littermate sister doesn't. He didn't used to do that, and I am worried that it's my fault. I would never intentionally hurt my dog, but he went through a phase where he figured out how to climb out of his playpen. I went through a couple of playpen covers before I found one that worked, so for two weeks or so I was struggling to keep him from running amok all over the apartment. If I caught him out of the pen, I would pick him up by his scruff (he is little and has lots of loose skin) and wordlessly put him back. I know it's futile to scold unless I catch him in the act, so I didn't say "no" unless I actually saw him climbing out, but I thought maybe if I showed him that climbing out to get to me will not get him any extra affection, he would eventually stop. (To be clear, I always gave him lots of attention, including a morning walk and evening play every day, and plenty of rewards for good behavior).
> 
> His sister didn't figure out how to climb out for a week after he started, and I used the same approach with her for the remaining week until I found a solution to their climbing. But of course, they do not have the exact same temperament. At any rate, he is a bit headshy and she is not.
> 
> ...


I just read your post and post #2 pretty much addresses your concerns.


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

Reaching over the top of a dog can be viewed by the dog as an act of aggression and dominance. Your dog should learn that you are alpha but mean it no harm. Try conditiong the dog to touch anywhere on its body. Start by reaching under instead of over and when appropriate behavoir is displayed reward with a treat.


----------



## katiemay (Jan 30, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Don't think it doesn't make me sick. She honestly thinks that if a puppy does something wrong, you hit it, and it will somehow learn. I also could not tell you why she has animals. She has all sorts of birds, rabbits, and guinea pigs that sit in their own poop and are always out of food and water and cannot be handled because they're terrified of people because they're alone all the time. My mom, who is just as bad, calls me to complain about them and asks for advice even though I know she isn't really listening. My sister lives at home and my mom just lets this happen.
> 
> I've reported this hundreds of times. Don't think because it's my sister I'd treat the situation any differently. I love my dogs. No harm will ever come to them by my hand or anyone elses if I can stop it. Not sure how she turned out the way she did. I would gladly take this dog in (and I'm sure once she isn't a cute puppy any more she will be dumped on me, anyway) The conundrum one faces is if I were to steal said puppy (which was bought and given to my sister by her boyfriend) another one would quickly pop in it's place. Losing the dog would be of no consequence to her and another one will be there within a few days.


I would continue calling animal control every day until they made a visit ( and my local AC now knows me by name because I've called every day for 2 weeks before ). If they flat out refuse to go by because they have 'other things to do' I would contact dogs deserve better. It's for chained dogs, but they do make visits to other abuse cases too. You can go to dogsdeservebetter.com and email your local rep about what's been happening. those poor animals


----------

